# Here's a dog bite video.....YIKES



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

http://shkola-orlova.ru/view/55525f3e6598296f26635a45ff8925b0.xhtml


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a nice dog and he did the right thing by going for the hand with the "weapon". 

My Rottie did that to a helper once, he got whacked with the sticked and the dog said "**** that shit" and sunk his teeth in the Helper's shoulder that had the stick. Heh Heh...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Its good to see clips like these once in awhile, as you can sometimes become a bit slack about things and you need a little wake up call. Getting bit by a dog badly really ****s up your whole day.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

How is smacking a dog with a stick supposed to correct a poor/dirty bite???? That just ticks me off - nice way to create stick issues - not to mention an injured decoy!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Sam Bishop said:


> How is smacking a dog with a stick supposed to correct a poor/dirty bite???? That just ticks me off - nice way to create stick issues - not to mention an injured decoy!


I reckon he might have been thinking the exact same thing as he was getting a dozen stiches put in.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam Bishop said:


> How is smacking a dog with a stick supposed to correct a poor/dirty bite???? That just ticks me off - nice way to create stick issues - not to mention an injured decoy!


I wonder why the handler was checking the dog at the blind.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know what the hell these people are doing, but that's not training. Helper is an idiot, handler an even bigger idiot, spectators dumbasses... dog GOOD.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wonder why the handler was checking the dog at the blind.


I meant WAS NOT


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

This video was posted in the Power in the Blind thread.

This is not uncommon, I have seen some form of this from a variety of trainers in different diciplins from a simple Reed Stick, to a padded stick up to and including a Cattle Prod.

The handler allowed the dog too much slack to get into the helper. IMO

I am sure lession learned. :-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sam Bishop said:


> How is smacking a dog with a stick supposed to correct a poor/dirty bite???? That just ticks me off - nice way to create stick issues - not to mention an injured decoy!


If the dog is mature and worth a shit it aint going to have issues with the stick and if had issues with this piddly correction then by by.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> I don't know what the hell these people are doing, but that's not training. Helper is an idiot, handler an even bigger idiot, spectators dumbasses... dog GOOD.


Cant add nothing to that


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like they were trying to teach the dog not to bite so low on the sleeve, he telegraphed his movement and got bit


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm guessing they were working on a B&H like they had just done previous to that. 
Lack of comunication between helper and handler and she let the dog go in without control and BAM!
He showed by position (not raising the sleeve) that he was expecting B&H. The dog bit low and because the sleeve couldn't block it's view the dog saw the stick hand move and redirected.
All but the dog sucked big time.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

It would take a real shitty dog to have issues after a small stick correction for biting . I think it was more of a prey reaction then the dog saying it wasn't gonna take that shit from the helper.
The real dumbass is the stupid ass handler who froze up and let the dog go as it's tearing into his arm. What a stupid ass, how about holding onto the line and choking him off.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The dog didn't take issues over a correction. He was going for the stick hand as soon as it was in motion, before any correction. 
Prey, fight or whatever is hard to say without seeing more of the dog but I liked what I saw. The dog wasn't going to let go and did some pretty good damage on the arm. 
Definately poor training and poor comunication between handler and helper.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Definitely going for a B&H and I am guessing that since the first one was successful, the trainer told her to let the dog go for a little test, but just a guess (that' why I don't like to criticize if I wasn't there) 

Great example of the first rule in training; "When you lose your temper, YOU lose"

Haven't laughed this hard in a while, Wonder why he didn't "Drive" the dog? Test his "Nerve"?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Different lists, different comments?*



Butch Cappel said:


> Definitely going for a B&H and I am guessing that since the first one was successful, the trainer told her to let the dog go for a little test, but just a guess (that' why I don't like to criticize if I wasn't there)
> 
> Great example of the first rule in training; "When you lose your temper, YOU lose"
> 
> Haven't laughed this hard in a while, Wonder why he didn't "Drive" the dog? Test his "Nerve"?



Why are the comments you write on this list, so different from the comments you wrote on your own list?
You know about sport vs non sport dogs and how there was lessons for "dog men" to learn?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Adi Ibrahimbegovic*  
_I don't know what the hell these people are doing, but that's not training. Helper is an idiot, handler an even bigger idiot, spectators dumbasses... dog GOOD._




Mike Scheiber said:


> Cant add nothing to that


Well after talking with a friend who also knows Alax about this video he did in fact have a bit more to add to the story there was another rep between the first and the arm bite rep. On the missing rep the dog came in and was dirty Alax did clean the dog with the stick and did not get bit then on the next rep the arm bite one the dog was ready for him and he got nailed.
I agree with you Adi this looks like and is a cluster fuk but a great example of what can happen when a handler or a helper or both do stupid shit.
My coach/helper got most of his nose bit/ripped almost off a couple of years ago by a shitter. He dident want to clean the dog with the stick because of collateral damage to the dogs confidence and he dident think the dog had the seeds to actually nail him. 
Mistakes happen look at any of the pro training helpers arms and bodies each scar usually has some stupid or crazy story.
His nose is good as new he had a great plastic surgeon


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Seemed like some pretty realistic training to me.. :lol:


----------



## Jason Lin (May 26, 2009)

How come everyone on the bench was so blasé about it ... must have seen it before :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Helper is Alex Vyatkin. The dog is 16 month old and came from Alex kennel. His breeding.
Alex admitted on his website that he made a mistake. This is was 3rd training with in blinders.
Here is another video of the same dog in training
http://shkola-orlova.ru/view/129f6e0e28ec482723e4fd690a78433c.xhtml


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Anna, do you happen to know the length of time between first and second videos?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is what I saw but don't hold true in all cases. I saw a dog that did a great hold and bark, sleeve was presented and dog bit target. Last round I saw a dog with confidence issues. He bite on the hand part of the sleeve which was left low because the helper was expecting a hold and bark. Nothing so far wrong with what the helper did. He made his mistake by raising the stick hand to strick the dog, no doubt. He should have kept the dog on and then sliped the sleeve. Bad bite on hand part of the sleeve is not a good target, therefore the dog should get no reward to fight. Slip the sleeve and end it.

What did upset me was cleaning the arm over the food that I might eat. Jezzzz.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

Becky Shilling said:


> Anna, do you happen to know the length of time between first and second videos?


Alex wrote that this a 3rd training IPO. (the one that dog bit him). The second video is was actually the second IPO training.
Here is a link to Alex forum .. it is in russian.. but Alex of course speak and write english.
http://www.working-malinois.com/viewtopic.php?p=6851#6851


----------

